# Mother's day.



## Omar B (May 6, 2010)

So here it goes guys, what are we doing this mothers day?  I have no profound words to say how at a loss I am about this whole mother's day thing.  it dawned on me a couple minutes ago when I was on Ebay looking at Breadmakers.  

Yes, I said Breadmakers.  In a bolt of what I thought was a genius idea jumped from the couch, ran for the computer and commenced to look at Breadmakers.  Luckily in what seems like another bolt from somewhere, I held myself back from the "Buy Now."

So what are we doing?  Lets have ideas.


----------



## elder999 (May 6, 2010)

Omar B said:


> So here it goes guys, what are we doing this mothers day? I have no profound words to say how at a loss I am about this whole mother's day thing. it dawned on me a couple minutes ago when I was on Ebay looking at Breadmakers.
> 
> Yes, I said Breadmakers. In a bolt of what I thought was a genius idea jumped from the couch, ran for the computer and commenced to look at Breadmakers. Luckily in what seems like another bolt from somewhere, I held myself back from the "Buy Now."
> 
> So what are we doing? Lets have ideas.


 

We'll take the old gal to the Olive Garden, which I despise, and she loves, and she gets a box of chocolates and a jigsaw puzzle. 

The kids'll be coming along, with their significant others, and probably will give me the same-ol', same-old: gift certificates for Barnes and Noble or Borders. Sweet......

*Every day* is "Mother's day," though......just my thought.


----------



## Carol (May 6, 2010)

I'm not going to be with my mom and my sis for Mother's Day, and that depresses me.   Originally I was planning on heading south to visit them but some personal matters are making that trip an impossibility.  I'm missing mother's day with my mom, my sister's first mother's day with the new kids, and my nephew's graduation from the university.  Sucks big time.


----------



## Drac (May 7, 2010)

I'll join my brothers at Moms house for coffee and conversation..


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 7, 2010)

My mom lives out of state. I just sent her a card. 

Omar, if your mom loves fresh bread and you think she'll use it, a breadmaker is a nice idea. I had one years ago and loved it. 

However, if it's just a whim that popped into your head and you're not sure if your mom will use, then best try to come up with something else lest it become a countertop decoration.


----------



## harlan (May 7, 2010)

Hubby asked what we were doing, and I told him, 'The same thing I do every Mother's Day: I'm going to class (kobudo).'  The way I figure it, this mother gets to do what she wants on that day!  :uhyeah:


----------



## Omar B (May 7, 2010)

Jade Tigress said:


> My mom lives out of state. I just sent her a card.
> 
> Omar, if your mom loves fresh bread and you think she'll use it, a breadmaker is a nice idea. I had one years ago and loved it.
> 
> However, if it's just a whim that popped into your head and you're not sure if your mom will use, then best try to come up with something else lest it become a countertop decoration.



It wants an inspired choice, more a bolt of madness.  I'm still racking my brain for something.  I just don't want to do the standard roses since my sister is doing that.


----------



## seasoned (May 7, 2010)

My Mom will be 92 yrs young this year. When I was young she was right all of the time. When I became a young man, she was wrong all the time, sorry Mom . Now that, in life, I have reached a better *understanding*, I realize that it is not a matter of who is right or wrong. Mom's are here to give unconditional love to us. We on the other hand are here to be thankful, loving, respectful, and helpful. Mom's only come around once in life, so enjoy them, while you have them. My gift to her, *understanding.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*&#12288;


----------

